# Question about Moto Frames resale value



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a BD bike and then stripping off the worthless frame that comes with it. (Sorry but I can't trust it). I'm trying to figure my component budget and was wondering if anyone had successfully pawned one of these things on ebay and what they run?

I figure it's probably at best a $200 frame. More? Less? I'm figuring all the frames are the same except for the paint as well and I'd be getting a 20 speed ultegra level bike to strip down.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

I have seen them go for around $250.00. I have a Superlight and trust it as much as my Litespeed. To each his own, it is hard to beat the price when you look at component pricing.

Jeff


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*???*

The wheels aren't the best?? On every single MB model? That's a generalization if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

For wrenching experience? That's about the only thing I can imagine why you'd want to do it. I partial to new out of the box parts myself. I like to know they weren't improperly installed in the first place.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Here is a link to a break down that was posted about the profit to be made parting out a Moto.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=548724&postcount=11

$350 is not bad but he really doesn't give the break down for ebay and shipping cost.

For me it would never be worth the out of pocket expense and the trouble.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree with MB1 generally. doesnt make sense to buy this bike if your thought is to simply break it down for parts.
full disclosure--happy owner of an MB with about 400 miles on it. like it more than the cannondale it replaced. LBS also gave it a thumbs up--not happy about the direct to customer business model but got over that quickly given the other business i do with them. more than adequate for my 75-100 mile weeks. 
in sum here was my math for the deal: would have cost nearly 1K to upgrade components on the cannondale to what the MB came with. instead spent 1K on the MB, 70 to tune and replace some parts on the cannondale=new 2006 technology bike and a solid 1999 spare


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I did a quick search on eBay for Motobecane frames.
http://cgi.ebay.com/58cm-Kinesis-Mo...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Frame, fork, seat, post, etc. $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Motobecane-...4QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Frame, fork, seatpost, bars, etc. Did not sell.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Motobecane-Le-C...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
2003 frame and fork, $195


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

fran2537 said:


> full disclosure--happy owner of an MB with about 400 miles on it. like it more than the cannondale it replaced. LBS also gave it a thumbs up--not happy about the direct to customer business model but got over that quickly given the other business i do with them. more than adequate for my 75-100 mile weeks.
> in sum here was my math for the deal: would have cost nearly 1K to upgrade components on the cannondale to what the MB came with. instead spent 1K on the MB, 70 to tune and replace some parts on the cannondale=new 2006 technology bike and a solid 1999 spare



That's funny. Your profile says you ride a 'bent. Yet you signed up two days ago to post only favorable comments about Motobecane in multiple threads. Things that make one go "hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm."


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

Did i offend you somehow? as tot he profile--my apologies i just did a quick click through to register. you caught me.

if you disagree with what i say--not sure how you could disagree since all i basically said was i personally had a good expereince with BD and the MB bike i bought from them--make your point and move one. 

life's too short.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

fran2537 said:


> Did i offend you somehow? as tot he profile--my apologies i just did a quick click through to register. you caught me.
> 
> if you disagree with what i say--not sure how you could disagree since all i basically said was i personally had a good expereince with BD and the MB bike i bought from them--make your point and move one.
> 
> life's too short.



Offended? Not remotely. Just a little healthy skepticism, and there's good historical basis for it. 

Oh, and you don't have to create a profile to register, so if you were really in a hurry I'm baffled by your bothering to post that you ride a 'bent when you created your profile when you now claim to be a satisfied Motobecane owner. 

Ummmm, what exactly is life too short for? Going "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm" actually doesn't really take very long...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Gosh J, you actually went beyond hmm on this one? At least they didn't (edit, ooops) post a part of the add listing all the frame and parts specifics followed by only 10% of MSRP or some such junk. 

Got to admit though, I almost did the same thing when first getting into roadbiking a few years ago. Almost. . .until I did the smart thing and read every thread I could about the brands and what it takes to buy a bike. Avoided the BD trap thank god.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

The easiest way to avoid being labeled a shill around here is to post a couple pics of the bike or a ride report and you'll move into a new category around here. People are nervous about brand new posters going on about BD around here. Most people don't do this with other brands. If you're real, post some pics, and a ride report. A few others got sucked into the BD mess (like Geraldo), but have since posted nice ride reports and such and laughed off the shill thing.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> The things are not really worth it unless you are a newbie on a budget and aren't going to actually ride the thing much. Look around for a deal on just the stuff you actually want and save yourself a whole lot of trouble and expense.


Not true #1. I wouldn't recommend buying a bike over the internet to a newbie as they will probably wind up with the wrong size. Also there is a minor amount of assembly required and I assume a newbie would not be comfortable with that. For the record I am not a newbie.

Not true #2. I have my BD bike a little over a year and I have put about 2400 hard miles on the bike. I am 210 and a masher and love to go 40 mph down hills even if the roads aren't in great condition. When I first got the bike I went to LBS and saw the exact frames on supposedly better well known bikes costing $2500. What I also noticed that in certain cases the brazing wasn't as good as on my sample. So if I read you correctly your advise to members of this forum who purchased $2500 bikes at their LBS with the same frame as mine they should not "ride the thing much". As a safety measure to all of those that purchased their frames similiar to mine at their LBS I am posting a photo of my bike so you can compare your frame to mine. I'm sure the moderator doesn't want to see you get hurt.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*actual advice*

Thanks for the first real advice--as opposed to accusations.
I am slated to do a short race in Connecticut on 9/10 and then i usually do the the NYC MS Century ride in Oct. Hopefully pictures and comments from those two events will get me out of the BD gulag.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

becareful, BD may not get the joke and use it as a name for a new bike.
The new Mercier Gulag retail price $5000 BD special price $1. 

.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> ...A few others got sucked into the BD mess (like Geraldo), but have since posted nice ride reports and such and laughed off the shill thing.



Geraldo will always hold a special place in my heart amongst the BD shills


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Lifelover said:


> Geraldo will always hold a special place in my heart amongst the BD shills


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

What's sad. . .it really does look nice. I still can't buy from them, but some of their bikes are pretty (like the immortal).


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Ridgetop said:


> What's sad. . .it really does look nice. I still can't buy from them, but some of their bikes are pretty (like the immortal).


There's nothing wrong with being loyal to your LBS especially if you can afford to pay the extra money. I don't meat that sarcastically. I have a Raleigh Super Course from the mid 80's upgraded to 600 components with upgraded wheels. To really improve on what I had I figured I would have to spend upwards from $2000. Wasn't ready to do that so I "took the plunge"


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

again--assuming i am still a shill until i prove otherwise. 

i do like the look of my MB but the wheels are bit too NASCAR. unfortunately the decals had a clear coat and lethargy prevailed--so they stay on. will ride them a while and then maybe switch off to the my mavics if i have issues.


----------

